# pics of church job



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is some pics of a church job we just finished. The first two are before and after pics We took out a support wall and installed a 4 ply lvl beam. We had a contractor come give us a hand with that.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow! I love the triangle soffit. Looks great, and the Arch'd header looks great too. Good job framing it!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know if its me, at the triangle soffit, the bottom cornerbead going vertically looks like it doesn't align with the upper vertical c-bead. Could just be me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> I don't know if its me, at the triangle soffit, the bottom cornerbead going vertically looks like it doesn't align with the upper vertical c-bead. Could just be me.


Every ones a critic .
The triangle soffit comes down and kills into the magic corner running horizontally. The archway behind that is set back and is its own entity. I don't know if that explains what you were talking about or not also the step bull does kind of give the impression that the peak of top bead is offset a little bit pic was taken prior to sanding so some mud at top kind of throws it off a little.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

is that a pic of you peeing in the corner in the 1st pic ,,,cd ????:whistling2:
high work :furious:
looks good, hope you had someone to push you around on that scaffold :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> is that a pic of you peeing in the corner in the 1st pic ,,,cd ????:whistling2:
> high work :furious:


LOL That's what I thought !

Looks like a fun one. Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the old framing must have been hell to deal with.
looks awesome .. all hand finished?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> is that a pic of you peeing in the corner in the 1st pic ,,,cd ????:whistling2:
> high work :furious:
> looks good, hope you had someone to push you around on that scaffold :thumbsup:


 That is funny it does look like someone peeing in corner. No that is the sound guy fishing wires through floor.
The scaffold work was a real pain in the a** the floor runs downhill towards the front stage. I actually took tractor weights and counter balanced scaffold. Probaly wouldn't have tipped but you still felt the lean so most of the time you just got down and moved yourself. By connecting two sections together we were able to get half the length of the ceiling so moving wasn't really that bad.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> the old framing must have been hell to deal with.
> looks awesome .. all hand finished?


 Yeah native lumber sucks to deal with. Their was only 2 areas on walls where we had wood framing. The area where we framed arch, and in the choir loft below the triangle soffit. The rest of walls were plaster over brick.
We finished everything in pics by hand. Their was a couple stairways and some smaller rooms where we were able to run boxes.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good, work to be proud of :thumbsup:, Are you using usg plus 3?? Dam that stuff is crazy soft, Hard to sand without leaving sander marks, even lighty by hand.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> is that a pic of you peeing in the corner in the 1st pic ,,,cd ????:whistling2:
> high work :furious:
> looks good, hope you had someone to push you around on that scaffold :thumbsup:


I hope he's peeing and not doing something else  ...it is a church you know.
Looks good, I much rather it your job than mine, over here most guys would have run their sheets vertical on the angled part of the ceiling, different country and different framing system maybe.


----------

